# automatic wire strippers



## JBC1 (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.irwin.com/tools/pliers-adjustable-wrenches/self-adjusting-wire-stripper

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-11063-8-22-Katapult-Stripper/dp/B0035KF232/ref=pd_cp_hi_1

Look kind of cool. Experience with them? Thoughts?


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

JBC1 said:


> http://www.irwin.com/tools/pliers-adjustable-wrenches/self-adjusting-wire-stripper
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Klein-11063-8-22-Katapult-Stripper/dp/B0035KF232/ref=pd_cp_hi_1
> 
> Look kind of cool. Experience with them? Thoughts?


 I have that irwin pair good if you have a lot of repetitious strips. Meh as a carry all the time stripper. Too bulky for me. This is my carry all the time.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

I have the klein set. They are nice if you are in a control cabinet making up lots of wires but for everyday use....no


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I agree, great for control work. I need a new one and I've actually really been looking at this Irwin automatic stripper. Lots of good reviews online. Anyone ever tried it?








-John


----------



## JBC1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Why aren't they nice for everyday use?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Just a tad large. When I worked around GHO a couple of their electricians carried Stripmanters but they do take up allot of room in your pouch.


----------



## bobmarlon (Oct 31, 2011)

I have the klien ones they are totally awesome at stripping wire very easy on the hands if you have to do a lot of splicing. I don't carry them all the time because they don't have a cutter or a wire looper on them so they are cumbersome for things like finishing. But for just splicing like 40 wires into a 20x 20 there pretty awesome. In my opinion


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I have ideal's version of that stripper and the RG6 version. Both are solid but as most said before I don't use them often, only with a lot of splicing work. I use the RG6 stripper on every install of RG6 though.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Funny coincidence, I bought one on the to work this morning for 6 core and doing earth bonds. Strips the outer sheathing and the inner conductors and also crimps the lugs we use for bonding so win win.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Looks like a pretty decent quality tool. What do you think so far? Is that little yellow plastic part as flimsy as it looks?

-John


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I think you are supposed to snap that plastic thing off before you use it to "break it in"


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Big John said:


> Looks like a pretty decent quality tool. What do you think so far? Is that little yellow plastic part as flimsy as it looks?
> 
> -John


Yeah it is a bit flimsy but if it does break its not really an integral part, it is handy dont get me wrong but when youve been doing a few its easy to eye where you want to strip back to. I used to have a generic version of these when I first started out and the weak part is the diecast heads, they dont like being dropped off a ladder.

The handles feel real good though there is a bit of play seeing as they have been snapped onto a metal skeleton, not a big issue for me though.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> I have ideal's version of that stripper and the RG6 version. Both are solid but as most said before I don't use them often, only with a lot of splicing work. I use the RG6 stripper on every install of RG6 though.


Are these the ones you have for the coax?http://www.idealindustries.com/prodDetail.do?prodId=30-433&div=3&l1=wire_strippers 

I have a little springloaded cigar cutter thing with 2 blades thats an absolute pain in the arse as you have to get a feel for how much to spin it. Those look alot better and I had no idea you could get them.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I have an older version of the same style as the Irwin's. I am thinking about buying the Klein katapult ones since the old ones I have aren't that great, they work well untill the blades start to dull. Really nice for controls or retrofitting.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

chewy said:


> Are these the ones you have for the coax?http://www.idealindustries.com/prodDetail.do?prodId=30-433&div=3&l1=wire_strippers
> 
> I have a little springloaded cigar cutter thing with 2 blades thats an absolute pain in the arse as you have to get a feel for how much to spin it. Those look alot better and I had no idea you could get them.


Nope, I'll run out to the van and get a pic. I forget the model #

Edit:

Pic of the two stripmasters I have











and a link

http://www.hmcelectronics.com/product/Ideal/45-262


----------

